# Crackling Skin



## prbbq (Jun 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the way to get the skin on a Pork Shoulder Crunchy/ Crackled? I have smoked pork shoulders before but I cannot get the skin to be crunchy.


----------



## rivet (Jun 6, 2009)

You have to barbecue that meat right, whether it be a smoker or a covered grill (such as a webber kettle). If you cook that puppy long enough at the right temp, the skin is going to start drying out and that's what you want.

In a smoker, that's easy , 'cause your meat and skin cook at the same time.

This is the BIG difference between smoking and barbecuing. Smoking is at a lower temp than barbecuing is and barbecuing will give you  (by default) that crackly skin. So, you can barbecue in a smoker.

The best way to achieve both fully cooked meat that is soft, and crackly skin is to barbecue at 300 degrees Farenheit (sp?) to 325 degrees F. Let the meat cook to the internal temp and you are set.

Pork is a really good, forgiving meat to BBQ.

May the TBS follow you around and good luck to you!

Hope this helps.


----------



## richtee (Jun 6, 2009)

Skin on a shoulder needs to render out to get that way. You need MUCH higher temps to get that than the typical smoker is run at. Depending on if you want to slice or pull, it will need to hit a grill at somewhat below your objective internal temps to accomplish what you desire.


----------



## kueh (Jun 15, 2009)

With Chinese BBQ pork, the skin is usually subjected to very high heat after the meat is cooked, either by a gas flame or charcoal fire.  The process is done manually to ensure no charring and even crisping.


----------



## scpatterson (Oct 16, 2009)

As everyone else said it takes higher temps. Ive heard of some people actually throwing theirs into the oven the last little bit on high heat to crisp it up. I dont have a problem on mine as I just crank up the heat a little and move the meat to the hottest end.....But it has to be rendered out first..


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 16, 2009)

All you have to do after you smoke it where you is use the regular gas grill and get it up to temp 300 or so and put the shoulder on it till you get the skin crispyness you want.


----------



## cilo (Nov 3, 2009)

Question to all....when you smoke a shoulder do you eat the skin?  I'm more accustomed to "barbecuing" shoulders without or with very little wood chunks rather thank smoking them and doing so has resulted in a edible skin (usually the first thing to go). One time however my bbq  leaned more towards smoke (lower temp & more wood) which resulted is a great smoke ring and delish meat but the skin did not taste good to me at all.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 3, 2009)

Personally I trim the fat down to about 1/8" and usually throw the skin out.


----------



## rivet (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh man, Jim. Give it a taste, at least once. Heck you tried rotten duck egg! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






This is an even easier way to get it crackly. Take those pieces of skin with as much fat attached as possible and cut them up into 2 inch squares and slap them onto a hot cast iron skillet. Fry those babies up until they curl and pull 'em out and put them to drain on some paper towels.

If you've never had "cracklins" on top of your black-eyes peas, or pinto beans you've never tasted heaven. 

They are also good in baked beans, toss a handful in the batch at the bottom of the pan before you bake. Let them flavor the beans like a good piece of pork will.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 3, 2009)

CILO-It's all a matter of personal preference. Some like the skin, others don't. To get that crispy skin, you gotta get the temps up. The same applies for chicken and turkey.

Please take a moment and drop by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself to the masses here at SMF.

Thanks-


----------



## badfrog (Dec 11, 2009)

now your talkin'! I have a very large Lodge cast iron dutch oven for just that purpose...cracklins! 
When I smoke, I leave the skin on. Once I hit 140, I cut thru the skin (leave it on) in a criss cross pattern...it helps to let the fat layer rendor and bastes the meat to 200. After resting, peel off the skin (its pretty dark, but admittadly does have a good flavor). The meat right under the skin is incredible!


----------

